# [SOLVED] Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot



## Topflyer (Mar 6, 2012)

I have not dismantled any part of the laptop but did connect my mobile via USB during bootup and now always get long beep on boot. Continuous beep can only be silenced by pressing power button. (Similar symptoms to solved tread of same title.) If I repeatedly do Ctrl-Alt-Del it will then continue boot sequence.
Laptop is encrypted with SecureDoc FDE so next step in boot sequence is to login SecureDoc. This works OK. 
When presented with Windows User Login the password is filled with hidden characters. If they are all backspaced then I can enter password and login. This suggests a stuck key but when check by opening Word all keys function correctly.
What is likely solution to resolve long beep at login? :banghead:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot*

Hello Topflyer and welcome to TSF,

The keyboard contains many keys that do not create characters in a word document. Were you able to test these keys for functionality? (shift/tab/F-keys/WinKey/etc)


----------



## Topflyer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot*

Thanks gavinzach for the suggestion. I have now checked every key on the keyboard and they all work as expected (except the Insert function of course - there is MS Support tech solution for that but I do not want to have overwrite function.)
I have removed SecureDoc boot login screen and also decrypted the whole disk to eliminate that as a source of problem - no change.
I have also accessed Win tools (Ctrl Alt Del on start-up brought up boot options repair etc. I ran boot repair twice and no fault found but not solved the long beep on start-up.
The password still fills with chars when I come to Win login. Backspace them and enter password works.
Is there any possibility that there is a software problem that generates chars like a stuck key?
Is there any utility that I can run to test k/bd? :banghead:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot*

Well, any software issue will not affect POST/pre-boot. If I read the initial post properly, then you are getting the beeping long before Windows loads, no?


----------



## Topflyer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot*

Yes. Beep is sounding as soon as power is on, before any boot sequence appears on screen. The screen is blank at that stage.
It does still look like a sticky key. Is there any way that I could eliminate the laptop keyboard i.e disable ist totally and rely on a USB keyboard to enter details on boot up?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot*

You can remove the keyboard from the system I am not 100% certain with your system, but with other Acers I have worked on, they usually have a removeable button panel/hinge cover and the keyboard fasteners are just underneath it.

Be careful when removing the keyboard, there is not much play in the cable and you will need to release the ZIF connector on the motherboard to remove it.


----------



## Topflyer (Mar 6, 2012)

*Re: Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot*

Hi, thanks for the suggestion but it appears that I have resolved the problem. The SecureDoc security software has a boot control. Having removed encryption and the boot control and then reinstalling it the problem has been resolved. I conclude that the SecureDoc boot control had become corrupted. The problem first occurred when I plugged my phone in via USB just as the PC was booting up and that is probably what caused the corruption.
Thanks for you comments and encouragement .:dance:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Long Beep During Acer Aspire 5741 Boot*

You are welcome, thank you for letting us know what the problem was!

Glad you have it sorted!


----------

